#lubuntu-devel 2015-09-10
<ianorlyn> hmm was then lightdm fix in todays images?
<ianorlyn> hmm I notice the lightdm backgroudn changed but to something complety different does this mean the lightdm bug gets marked fix released ?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-12
<wxl> images are back, lynorlian
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-14
<tsimonq2> wxl: ...
<tsimonq2> wxl: so no meeting today?
<wxl> tsimonq2: not yet, right?
<tsimonq2> ARGH
<tsimonq2> I didn't convert correctly
<tsimonq2> I can't make it :(
<wxl> dude
<wxl> AND you didn't email lubuntu-users
<tsimonq2> fu
<tsimonq2> *fuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<tsimonq2> wxl: I personally say screw monthly meetings and figure out a time when we need to talk
<wxl> tsimonq2: i disagree.
<tsimonq2> well time zones suck
<tsimonq2> you agree with that?
<wxl> nope, they don't.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Nio and Julien are in Europe
<wxl> tsimonq2: keen observation
<tsimonq2> we have to coordinate with them
<tsimonq2> I'm at school all day
<tsimonq2> I want to come to the meetings
<tsimonq2> they need to come to the meetings
<tsimonq2> so two options: move future meetings back so I can make it, or keep as is and I'll never be able to attend
<tsimonq2> wxl: your choice
<wxl> i would urge you to propose a different time and day then, that seems reasonable
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> it's not my choice, it's OUR choice
<tsimonq2> ah yes
<tsimonq2> wxl: anyways, for my agenda items I'l just send emais
<tsimonq2> *emails
<tsimonq2> no biggie
<sudodus> o/
<wxl> hey nio
<wxl> looks like simon did his time conversions wrong so he'll not be joining us
<sudodus> He wrote that he will be late. Is it worse, that he cannot attend at all?
<wxl> that's correct
<wxl> he's going to email his updates and perhaps suggest another time
<sudodus> OK.
<wxl> he had most of the stuff on the list
<wxl> so this meeting is probably going to be short and boring :)
<sudodus> I see
<wxl> ok let's get this party started
<wxl> #startmeeting Lubuntu Team Meeting 14 September 2016
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Sep 14 19:00:10 2016 UTC.  The chair is wxl. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Final Beta milestone starts 20 September) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules | Lubuntu Team Meeting 14 September 2016 | Current topic:
<wxl> welcome to our regular Lubuntu meeting
<wxl> agenda is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/IRC%20Meetings/Agenda
<wxl> first thing's first—
<wxl> #topic Show of hands to gauge attendance
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Final Beta milestone starts 20 September) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules | Lubuntu Team Meeting 14 September 2016 | Current topic: Show of hands to gauge attendance
<wxl> o/
<sudodus> o/
<wxl> yay there's two of us XD
<wxl> i'll keep the ball rolling here
<wxl> #topic QA
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Final Beta milestone starts 20 September) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules | Lubuntu Team Meeting 14 September 2016 | Current topic: QA
<wxl> final beta is due 22 sept
<wxl> that said, we should expect to see images early next week
<sudodus> So we should announce via the mailing lists, that people should get started with the daily iso files
<wxl> no big fires to put out, but that would be wise
<wxl> #action wxl will make sure an announcement to the mailing list happens regarding final beta testing upcoming next week
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl will make sure an announcement to the mailing list happens regarding final beta testing upcoming next week
<sudodus> Hi lynorian
<lynorian> I am a little late
<wxl> we had images not sync earlier
<wxl> that was kind of weird. hadn't run into that before
<wxl> if you see anything weird with dailies not being built with today's date, please let me know
<wxl> thx to lynorian for pointing that out to me btw
<sudodus> I will have time tomorrow (CET) to check the daily iso files.
<wxl> we start building at 16:29 UTC btw
<wxl> alternates are expected to take 45-50 minutes and desktop about double that
<wxl> you can check here for the status of the builds https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/yakkety/lubuntu
<wxl> that doesn't tell you the status of the sync, though
<wxl> have to dig into the logs for that http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/
<wxl> that's just in case you want to know (it's also in the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing)
<wxl> tl;dr tell me and i'll work with release team to get it fixed
<wxl> that's about all i have for QA. any other questions, comments, concerns?
<sudodus> not yet ;-)
<wxl> ok
<wxl> in that case
<wxl> #topic donations
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Final Beta milestone starts 20 September) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules | Lubuntu Team Meeting 14 September 2016 | Current topic: donations
<lynorian> thanks for those links wxl
<wxl> np lynorian :)
<wxl> so, i've been trying to explore the option of having a Lubuntu Foundation, much like LXDE
<wxl> i contacted the Software Freedom Law Center on the subject and haven't heard back. apparently they're a little slow on the uptake, so i think we need to just be patient
<wxl> unfortunately, i'm no expert where it comes to such legalities, so i'm going to continue to keep trying that direction
<wxl> however, if anyone knows of anyone that would be willing to help provide advice, maybe a reputable lawyer that understands how this world work across global borders, let me know
<wxl> until then, i don't see any clear solution for donations
<lynorian> wxl +1
<wxl> at the same time, i don't necessarily see an urgent requirement for taking them in
<wxl> that said, i think we'll just keep on keeping on
<sudodus> Well, I cannot contribute much, I suggest that you continue with the Software Freedom Law Center
<wxl> glad to hear that great minds think alike XD
<wxl> moving on, i'm going to skip yakkety as all the discussion i have on the subject was in the qa section
<wxl> i'm also going to skip tsimonq2's agenda items because he got a little confused by the mathematics of time zone conversions ;)
<wxl> needless to say, he's not going to be here
<wxl> he did say he would email out what information he has
<wxl> he also might suggest different days/times for meetings so he can actually make it
<wxl> so nexxt
<wxl> #topic wiki
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Final Beta milestone starts 20 September) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules | Lubuntu Team Meeting 14 September 2016 | Current topic: wiki
<wxl> no new news on the wiki. still looking for someone to play lead.
<wxl> please spread the word if you know anyone interested
<wxl> i think ideally we need someone who can coordinate a vision for the whole thing, in terms of organization and editing
<wxl> i don't think that person necessarily needs to contribute actual content, but of course that would be an additional plus
<sudodus> There have been a few people contributing. Any chance some of them can be re-activated?
<wxl> you mean bringing some of the old leaders in, sudodus ?
<sudodus> Not necessary leaders, but contributors, that might grow into leaders
<wxl> sure yeah that would be good
<sudodus> Gustavo da Silva for example
<wxl> oh i know
<wxl> he was awesome
<lynorian> yes he was I think he ran out of free time
<wxl> unfortunately he's been completely out of touch as lately. life stuff. it happens
<lynorian> or something
<wxl> that's a good idea though
<wxl> maybe i can get some stats on contributors
<wxl> #action wxl to look at stats on wiki contributors, in hopes of maybe finding a good team lead?
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl to look at stats on wiki contributors, in hopes of maybe finding a good team lead?
<wxl> another idea i had, but i'm not sure about it, is perhaps seeking out other documentation teams and seeing if they might have some interest
<wxl> i think someone with a good vision could make simple tasks that anyone could just chip away at
<wxl> plus we have Google Code-In coming up again and that would be a great opportunity to get those tasks taken care of
<wxl> anyone interested in reaching out to the various documentation teams and see if we can dig someone up?
<sudodus> I will focus on testing ...
<wxl> k well i'll give it a go
<sudodus> ... and improving mkusb
<wxl> #action wxl to reach out to other documentation teams to perhaps find a lead
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl to reach out to other documentation teams to perhaps find a lead
<wxl> ok so now we move onto the fun stuff
<wxl> #topic LXQt
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Final Beta milestone starts 20 September) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules | Lubuntu Team Meeting 14 September 2016 | Current topic: LXQt
<wxl> i've seen an increasing number of people in irc asking about when it's coming out
<wxl> right now there's problems in the metapackages upstream in debian
<wxl> we cannot even suggest people install the lxqt or lxqt-core packages right now
<lynorian> what are these current problems?
<sudodus> I'm not updated on LXQt. How far away is it?
<wxl> meanwhile, things are also broken that we can't create an image
<wxl> so we're in a bit of a limbo
<sudodus> Would it work to install packages into a mini system made from the mini.iso?
<wxl> lynorian: i only know this as hearsay from tsimonq2. apparently, there's some disagreement in debian related to taskel. i'm not sure i understand it. tsimonq2 said he'd write a bug on this subject
<wxl> suffice it to say, it's a pretty fundamental thing
<wxl> not necessarily a "lubuntu" problem, so, no, sudodus, it's broken everywhere
<wxl> subsequently, because of this the "lubuntu-qt-desktop" suggestion on the wiki page is kind of broken, too
<sudodus> OK
<lynorian> I have it iunstalled and somewhat working but the lubuntu session has really bad theming and defualt settings like the runner is not work
<wxl> lynorian: from the original wiki page?
<wxl> that original wiki page was at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw/Lubuntu/LXQt which caused confusion for at least one user, so i deleted that
<wxl> that original methodology probably does work (untested), but like you said, it's pretty screwed up
<wxl> when the debian lxqt metapackages are fixed, then we can probably revise the wiki to allow for that option
<wxl> and then if all goes well, (perhaps by the new lxqt release) maybe we'll have an lubuntu-next image built by canonical's servers that people can download and test the developing version of lubuntu with lxqt, including qt apps
<wxl> suffice it to say, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt is the number one source of info
<wxl> i did have a little talk with tsimonq2 on this subject so i'm going to make him some reminders here:
<wxl> #action tsimonq2 make a bug report for the debian lxqt metapackages and email the lubuntu-devel list about the situation
<meetingology> ACTION: tsimonq2 make a bug report for the debian lxqt metapackages and email the lubuntu-devel list about the situation
<wxl> #action tsimonq2 update the LXQt wiki page with more information about the lxqt metapackages
<meetingology> ACTION: tsimonq2 update the LXQt wiki page with more information about the lxqt metapackages
<wxl> any other comments or concerns about lxqt?
<lynorian> Getting the runner workin gin default settings
<wxl> lynorian: should we ask question again once we at least get an lxqt metapackage?
<lynorian> yes
<wxl> ok so why don't we do this
<sudodus> OK
<wxl> #idea once lxqt metapackages are fixed, check if we can get the runner working in default settings
<wxl> that's supposed to be a meetingology command
<wxl> i guess we'll have to see what happens :/
<wxl> #topic anything else
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Final Beta milestone starts 20 September) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules | Lubuntu Team Meeting 14 September 2016 | Current topic: anything else
<wxl> any thing else on anyone else's mind?
<sudodus> Simon was starting to get mkusb into a debian repository. Do you know anything about his progress?
<wxl> unfortunately no
<wxl> soo
<sudodus> I'll ask directly via mail
<wxl> #action tsimonq2 to update the mailing list on the status of getting mkusb in debian
<meetingology> ACTION: tsimonq2 to update the mailing list on the status of getting mkusb in debian
<wxl> anything new with mkusb, sudodus ?
<sudodus> Yes, there are a few new features:
<sudodus> 1. separated the usb-pack-efi (by Andre Rodovalho)
<sudodus> 2. Made it fix the problem, that some flavours (not Lubuntu) update unattended and fill the casper-rw partition
<sudodus> 3. Made it see card readers mounting as mmcblk0
<sudodus> #3 is still is early testing stage
<wxl> nice
<wxl> hoepfully we can get it in debian already!
<sudodus> Yes - that would make it easier to install and use (and rely on).
<wxl> and i would suspect encourage other flavors to use it
<wxl> especially consindering how consistent and reliable it is
<wxl> good work as always, sudodus
<wxl> with that, i'm going to move to close if everyone else agrees
<sudodus> Thanks :-)
<sudodus> Ok for me to close the meeting
<wxl> alrighty then
<wxl> thanks everyone for showing up!
<wxl> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing: Yakkety Yak Dailies (Final Beta milestone starts 20 September) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Sep 14 19:41:58 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/lubuntu-devel/2016/lubuntu-devel.2016-09-14-19.00.moin.txt
<sudodus> thanks wxl
<sudodus> and thanks lynorian
<tsimonq2> thanks y'all
<tsimonq2> sorry I couldn't make it :(
<wxl> tsimonq2: don't forget to follow up on your actions :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: and update the agenda wiki while you're at it :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: if you're really good you'll include the meeting notes in with your emails to the list :) :) :)
<lynorian> ok installing the debian metapackage just with apt after the mini.iso not from tasksel will not install Xorg drivers
<tsimonq2> lynorian: that is the problem
<tsimonq2> "oh, tasksel will just do that"
<tsimonq2> and it breaks networking afair
<tsimonq2> can you confirm with the lxqt package lynorian ?
<lynorian> yes I said with just lxqt
<lynorian> well I installed xorg video drivers in the VM but not the input drivers /facepalm
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-15
<lynorian> tsimonq2 is it a known issue that there is a problem with installing all things and then getting sddm-theme-breeze which brings in plasma workspaces calling your metapackage to break
<lynorian> Well would a conflicts with sddm-theme-breeze be a very hacky way to get LXQt at least to install
<lynorian> tsimonq2, seems that one package breaks it
<lynorian> tsimonq2, bug 1555646
<ubot93> bug 1555646 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "package plasma-workspace 4:5.4.2-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/xsessions/plasma.desktop', which is also in package lubuntu-extra-sessions 0.44" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1555646
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-16
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70765-Linux-Distros-User-Evaluations&p=392724&viewfull=1#post392724
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: could you please link that to me over Telegram?
<tsimonq2> can't copy/paste well on this SSH client :/
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-11
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> @wxl23, me too
<lubot9> <wxl23> And fyi I am using a VPN
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> on normal user the applet is sometimes not work well
<lubot9> <wxl23> Permission issues?
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> so i have to do this
<lubot9> $ pgrep nm-applet | xargs sudo kill -9 && sudo /usr/bin/nm-applet > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> the applet sometimes appears
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> sometimes not
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> so i execute using sudo
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> you could try my way @wxl23
<lubot9> <wxl23> On Xenial ? I thought we fixed that issue a looooooong time ago
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> its 16.04
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> ancient enough
<lubot9> <wxl23> Huh. I've never had the issue
<lubot9> <wxl23> But i also don't use OpenBox so that's a unique situation
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> how do i know if im using openbox?
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> openbox --config-file /home/chika.tambun/.config/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml
<lubot9> <wxl23> @ShiBonCip, If you don't know if you are, you are XD
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> ic
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> i think i use it
<lubot9> <wxl23> Oh you're on LXQt too
<lubot9> <wxl23> I should be using it but have been lazy
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, Do it, it's worth it
<lubot9> <wxl23> Actually, I need to rebuild my whole machine due to originally installing 32 bit
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> I've been using it for like a year now
<lubot9> <wxl23> Multiarch helped let me use 64 bit kernel but really the system is part 32,part 64. It's a mess
<lubot9> <wxl23> What's the tiling window manager of choice for Qt?
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, ?
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> awesomewm isn't GTK is it?
<lubot9> <wxl23> Deeeerp?
<lubot9> <wxl23> Not sure tbh
<lubot9> <wxl23> I've also been thinking about going i3 so that may be my excuse
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> There you go
<lubot9> <AceHW> @wxl23, Puppy is my 2nd favorite distro
<lubot9> <wxl23> @AceHW, Different strokes for different folks but puppy is just… weird
<lubot9> <AceHW> Maybe you would find Knoppix to be more interesting?
<lubot9> <wxl23> I'm happy with Lubuntu. 2nd fave would be Arch
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl23, Which one?
<lubot9> <wxl23> @VikingRedwolf, Riseup
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> Oh and btw @wxl23 and @VikingRedwolf https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-next/+archive/ubuntu/daily-lxqt-builds/+packages
<lubot9> <wxl23> @tsimonq2, SOMEONE has been busy
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> For sure :D
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> I have scripts that do this for me
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> https://git.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-next/+git/daily-lxqt-build-scripts
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl23, Both of us 😊
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> I DON'T have scripts to design websites!
<lubot9> <wxl23> You should!
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> Yeah, like a script to modify the ubiquity slideshows, as someone suggested. I think it was Simón.
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, That's slavery!
<lubot9> leshqow was added by: leshqow
<lubot9> <leshqow> hello, in pidgin telegram plugin big?
<lubot9> <leshqow> rtc error 400
<lubot9> <leshqow> bug*
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> noted
<lubot9> <leshqow> standard weather applet too?
<lubot9> tttomat19 was removed by: tttomat19
<lubot9> <leshqow> guys
<lubot9> <leshqow> standart weather program
<lubot9> <leshqow> bug ?
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> what's package to be installed @leshqow ?
<lubot9> <leshqow> standart applet
<lubot9> <leshqow> @ShiBonCip, .)
<lubot9> <leshqow> problem with location
<lubot9> <leshqow> @ShiBonCip?)
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> i don't have... that's why i asked what applet tobe installed
<trnk[m]> ok Matrix now appears bridged
<trnk[m]> (to IRC)
<wxl> horray
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we can bridge matrix and telegram. matrix' IRC bridge is much nicer as there are actually nicks for each user.
<wxl> users can adjust their own nicks, too
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Artful Aardvark Beta 1 has been released! | http://lubuntu.me
<wxl> oops
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Artful Aardvark Beta 1 has been released! | http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu (NOT here) | Offtopic chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) & Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<wxl> @tsimonq2: another thing: fix those permalinks next time. lubuntu.me/artfulb1 might have made sense..
<wxl> i'd change the short link now but then the original one will ultimately disappear afaik
<wxl> i could fix that with the web server but ugh
<wxl> maybe @redwolf should find us a plugin for wordpress that will allow us to have multiple links for a single article, or provide some additional url shortener option using our own domain
* wxl[m] changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: The lightweight flavor of Lubuntu! https://lubuntu.me | Bridged to #lubuntu-devel on Freenode and as such Ubuntu IRC Guidelines apply: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines | Alternate encrypted chat at #lubuntu-encrypted:disroot.org
<wxl> aw heck
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu Artful Aardvark Beta 1 has been released! | http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu (NOT here) | Offtopic chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) & Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<wxl[m]> @redwolf i advise adding a Matrix icon to http://lubuntu.me/support/ for this, but arranging the Telegram icon and the Matrix icon to associate it with #lubuntu-devel since that is their main function
<wxl[m]> Redwolf:  i mean
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> OMG everything's connected!
<lubot> <AceHW> Cool
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> The Matrix has you!
<lubot> <AceHW> What's with all the topic stuff?
<lubot> <AceHW> Lol
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Ye. It's long, isn't it?
<lubot> <AceHW> @VikingRedwolf, The Matrix has me? Maybe that's why everything tastes like windows
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😂
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Windows = Chicken
 * wxl stretches
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Shush!
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf did my notes above make sense?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> sounds good wxl
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> huh? what notes?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you mean the topic thingy?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm doing the Riot / Matrix icon right now. I'll add to the social section.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Stay tuned!
<wxl> i think the most important thing is associating them with #lubuntu-devel and not "being social" in general, @VikingRedwolf
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> no, right. BUT we're using lubuntu-dev as we should do with the -offtopic one. I'll say it's associated with devel, don't worry
<wxl> kk
<lubot> leshqow was removed by: leshqow
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @leshqow, 😢
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-12
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @VikingRedwolf, no worries
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 420x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_625.webp
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> so dramatic 😂
<wxl> oooh this might be good for future t-shirts https://aptgetshirt.com/
<wxl> i advise we get a lubuntu/lxqt something going on for whenever we do finally release
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Me too
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I designed tees long time ago
<wxl> yes dear
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> We should sell it
<wxl> yes
<wxl> we should really get the foundation going on
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Aye
<wxl> simon is impatient (whoa, surprise!) but i need to really get some legal help to make it happen
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Please
<wxl> in the meanwhile, anyone can set up a patreon/liberapay for themselves and then donate that money to lubuntu when it comes into existence
<wxl> or we can jump the gun and just go make one for lubuntu, but i think that will enter us into a legal mire that has consequences that could be really bad. under previous leaders, really, really, bad.
<wxl> i doubt julien wants to just jump into it and i don't either. i bet you rafael feels the same way
<wxl> so just relax
<JulienLavergnegi> Well it's not worth the risk, it's not like we need money to maintain the project
<wxl> it could certainly be made to be useful
<wxl> especially wrt marketing, etc.
<wxl> i do think that having a foundational representation legally would be beneficial to the project over all.
<Redwolf[m]> We tried that before
<wxl> it didn't fail because it didn't/wouldn't work
<Redwolf[m]> It's indeed beneficial for the project, but I agree with Julien. we don't really need it
<wxl> it failed because we didn't have all the right people
<wxl> which actually strikes me as all the more reason to make sure that the project stands on its own regardless of who's the crew of the ship
<Redwolf[m]> That's why it failed :)
<wxl> so i see the value in the foundation
<wxl> and i also see that the money could be beneficial, which will be made possible by the foundation
<wxl> @tsimonq2: how is Ubuntu MATE using the money they take in? what about other Ubuntu flavours?
<Redwolf[m]> I looked forward the Elementary project and his fundraising project worked fine
<wxl> what was the money used for?
<wxl> and maybe more relevant: what do YOU want to use the money for, @tsimonq2 ?
<Redwolf[m]> server stuff mainly
<Redwolf[m]> they post a monthly report with the donations
<Redwolf[m]> BEER!
<Redwolf[m]> .___.
<wxl> i mean, is it unreasonable to pay ourselves for work accomplished??? i don't know. didn't really question it too much.
<Redwolf[m]> I think we shouldn't get paid. it's normal to want a bit of attention, resources, and credit. but turning it into business would degradate the project. my though
<Redwolf[m]> *thought
<Redwolf[m]> getting a new computer / server, buying DNS, premium accounts anywhere (mail, VPN, etc)... I see that pretty normal
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Ubuntu MATE uses the money to fund developer time and features. Like, Ubuntu MATE has funded me to get SRUs in, package new things, etc. But we could also pay people to fix specific bugs for us.
<lubot> We could also use the money to fly people places to advocate for Lubuntu/Ubuntu, fund events on behalf of Lubuntu, etc. I would personally, for example, would like to fund LFNW, because both me and you have attended and me at minimum will go this upcoming year. Maybe we can fly Rafael or Julien out if possible. Etc. Etc. Etc.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Additionally, we could use it to fund upstream development
<Redwolf[m]> like I can't pay for travelling to London's Ubuntu meetings
<Redwolf[m]> or last Congress in Berlin,. I wish I was there to represent our distro
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Exactly. We could fund Rafael to go meet Evan D'andrea
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<Redwolf[m]> YES! :D
<Redwolf[m]> I have a couple questions for him :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: So that sort of thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Look at it like this. Depending on how much traction it gets, it could fund a lot of things. Maybe it could even fund a full time developer. But I'd also be happy enough if it funds simple things like sending everyone a few bucks for their effort every so often.
<Redwolf[m]> huh? ChanServ invited me to talk
<JulienLavergnegi> I don't say is useless :-) I would love to do a Lubuntu summit :-) But it's not critical for the survival of the distro
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JulienLavergnegi, Agreed
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @Redwolf[m], please
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @tsimonq2, 😘
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @ShiBonCip, huh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, They're asking you to talk
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what's that? another bridge?
<wxl> so it's not essential to collect money, but i agree it would be a good addition
<wxl> and i do think that paying people to help is potentially useful
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And different people keep asking me about it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because they want to donate
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes. Me too.
<wxl> well they might want us to endorse a product, too, but does that mean we should do it? i'm not trying to say this is a bad idea but we should all be clear about our intentions
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I don't see why not
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I want to accept donations to give contributions an incentive and to give existing work a reward
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Let me know if you decide to do it, and I'll create a page
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-14
<lubot10> <AceHW> Anybody have pics comparing a vanilla LXDE to a vanilla LXQT, and the same for Lubuntu themed LXDE and LXQT?
<lubot10> I'd kinda like to see them next to each other to compare.
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> lxqt.org
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> lxde.org
<lubot10> <AceHW> >general links to websites
<lubot10> Wow
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> No themes there
<lubot10> <AceHW> Ok
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 801x601) https://i.imgur.com/KRzNtT0.jpg
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/V726hZf.jpg
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Vanilla LXDE looks really awful
<lubot10> <brli7848> that is unfair, I mean, lxqt gets kwin/kde's backup here XD
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Backup?
<lubot10> <AceHW> Support?
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Ah
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Well, it's almost a K environment
<lubot10> <brli7848> Then I wonder why, lxde doesn't update its default theme whereas lubuntu roll out new themes time by time...
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> O.o How's that we don't update the theme?
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork#Released_artwork
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, He's saying we DO, they DON'T. Why?
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> ahh, sorry, I misunderstood it .___.
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @brli7848, SORRY!
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> well, they do, actually. LXQt was shipped with a plain vanilla theme at first, when it de-forked from Razor. now it's shipped with Frost and Ambiance / Radiance themes
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> but that usually happens. developers are not interested in themes, but in features. look at Gnome f.e.
<lubot10> <brli7848> Haven't used gnome since gnome3 vs unity divergence...so..
<lubot10> <AceHW> Unity was part of gnome3?
<lubot10> <brli7848> No, they diverged when switching from gtk2 to gtk3, and there was a small quassel on the Net IIRC
<lubot10> <brli7848> After noticing that my box can't afford unity, I switched to lubuntu
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> Wise choice! :)
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> 😂
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> no, I mean it. I always hear people reviving old computers with Lubuntu. but have you ever tried Lubuntu on new computers? it's so fast it's almost telepathic!
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> that's why the collibri one suitable for lxqt
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> fast and light
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @ShiBonCip, 😊
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, I ever use lubuntu on new computers.
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> but, ey, plasma it´s becoming so good too
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> @Wolfenprey, kde plasma?
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> yep
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> ye. I like gnome3 though. but all desktop environments are becoming really great lately
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> i feel gnome3 a bit heavy
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> noted, im conservative
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> I felt that with Kubuntu in my laptop. I guess it depends on lots of variables
<lubot10> <AceHW> Sometimes I feel like nothing is good
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> kubuntu never worked fine with me, i dont know why
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @AceHW, 😂
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> but on Neon or Mint KDE it flies
<lubot10> <acheronuk> @Wolfenprey, what was wrong?
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> @Wolfenprey, too much candies
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, I broke Kubuntu 6 minutes after installation. Don't ask what I did. 😐
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> even gnome one
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> @acheronuk, Last time, a lot of crashes on desktop components
<lubot10> <acheronuk> @Wolfenprey, with what version? plasma 5.5 on Xenial was not great
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> Open Dolphin, "Plasma crash" ¿???
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> i think it was with the last LTS, 16.04
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> even i still use pcmanfm rather than qt one :p
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> as long as it works
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> but months ago, i not tried the last iso
<lubot10> <acheronuk> @Wolfenprey, thisng have moved on. latest plasma is light years better. have not crashed plasma on this install for a few weeks
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @ShiBonCip, I have the qt version. it works pretty fine.
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> last Kubuntu LTS 16.04.03?
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @acheronuk, aye. improving a lot. and aesthetically also.
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> @VikingRedwolf, no offense
<lubot10> <acheronuk> @Wolfenprey, No, artful with plasma 5.10.5
<lubot10> <acheronuk> but Zesty is good too :)
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> @VikingRedwolf, fits with your point
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @ShiBonCip, 😘
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @ShiBonCip, aye! I'm a bit a design nazi (like those grammar nazi) so I really really appreciate design over functionality. until I realise something works bad and I uninstall it :)
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> can't help it
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> no worries
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> but i can't wait the next release with new arts ❤
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> 😘😘😘
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> hey! somebody give a promotion to @ShiBonCip!
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> oh please
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot10> simbakhan was added by: simbakhan
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @simbakhan, Welcome!
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @simbakhan, o/
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-15
<habeangur> hi all, sorry that I ask this question again, is there anyway to do the action which Switch User button does in lxsession-logout from command line?
<habeangur> If yes how? and if no(in #lubuntu they said no, but I want to make sure) is it reasonable to add command line option to do this and also for other buttons?
<lubot10> <Hyuuga_Neji> hey guys i've discovered an error on my Lubuntu 16.04.3 LTS with the function key that enable/disable de audio. I use a Gateway Laptop with a AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-30 proccesor and 1,5 GB of RAM
<lubot10> Any clues what can be happening?
<wxl> @Hyuuga_Neji: this channel is mainly for development. you can try #lubuntu on Freenode IRC or email lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com. What I would suggest, though, is comparing what your computer thinks its getting from the key (see the `xev` command) and what the OpenBox configuration expects to get.
<lubot10> <Hyuuga_Neji> OK sorry if I disturb... i'm gonna use that mail list right now 'cause it's a little headache the option to use IRC
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Once we get an Ack from the IRC Council, we can bridge a group to #lubuntu as well
<wxl> is that in progress, @tsimonq2?
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I want Kubuntu to lead the way because I tried but I got a nack from an IRC Team member so the bot doesn't run in those channels
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> It's all ready to go, I just don't want to get grumbled at
<lubot10> <acheronuk> Aardvark svgs :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1717309
<lubot10> <acheronuk> umm. wrong chat. lol
<wxl> @tsimonq2 how's that going with kubuntu? whos' leading the way?
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Ask valorie
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus/status/908694246726656000
<lubot10> <wallison> Sorry for leaving
<lubot10> wallison was removed by: wallison
<lubot10> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_716.mp4
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-16
<lubot10> <ShiBonCip> @Wolfenprey, lucky 40
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @wallison, nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<habeangur> so?
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne do you have your computer repaired?
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> how's the slideshow thing going? you're proposed to revision ☺️
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Could someone in here see if this bug is still a problem with the Artful Alternate images? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-cd/+bug/1641783
<lubot10> (if nobody gets to it by the end of the weekend, I'll take care of it)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-17
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne When you started using the indicator applet for sound in lubuntu-default-settings shipped with Yakkety, I'm wondering why you didn't add a hard dep on indicator-sound
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> (instead of lxpanel's alsamixer)
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne I've been trying to diagnose this problem but figured it out by looking at the lubuntu.yakkety Bazaar branch changelog...
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> Except, not fixed yet... sigh
<lubot10> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, 😐
<lubot10> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, *indicator-sound-gtk2
<lubot10> That is my issue
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-default-settings (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.46 => 0.46.1] (lubuntu)
<JulienLavergnegi> I don't like adding hard dep on settings, especially when the settings are used by both gtk and at seed
<JulienLavergnegi> It's something that should go to the seed
<tsimonq2> Fair.
<tsimonq2> And it is there.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-10
<wxl> @HMollerCl did you figure out default icons are Papirus-Dark?
 * tsimonq2 waves
<wxl> heyo
<wxl> yeah i've been busy too
<wxl> so i didn't see any LVM stuff going into the new Cala release
<tsimonq2> uhhhh *hello* there was TONS of stuff XD
<wxl> unlisted in the changelog?
<tsimonq2> Prolly.
<wxl> or even more succinct, untagged in github?
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/compare/v3.2.1...v3.2.2
<tsimonq2> Ah, so the release announcements called it "Various off-by-one-sector errors in the automatic partitioning mode have been corrected. In addition, swap space is calculated a little more conservatively."
<tsimonq2> Ctrl + F "cjlcarvalho"
<wxl> hah
<tsimonq2> I've been told "try enabling it and send us bug reports" :P
<tsimonq2> i.e. "it's experimental"
<wxl> oook 
<wxl> that's not really reassuring XD
<tsimonq2> But I was also told it's better in this release than last one sooooooooo
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> experimental = better? ummmmmmmmmmmmm
<wxl> because before was, what? non existent? XD
<tsimonq2> It's always been experimental. :P
<tsimonq2> Before it was BROKEN.
<tsimonq2> It goes broken < experimental < hacky but works < somewhat sane < sane.
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> all within release versions huh
<wxl> fascinating
<tsimonq2> wxl: Speaking of that, generally...
<tsimonq2> I told you about this a little bit back but I want to do an LXQt LTS branch upstream.
<tsimonq2> I originally thought they burned it with fire, but then I reread the forum discussion and they said "as long as you host it somewhere else it's fine" so that's what I want to do.
<tsimonq2> We would be aiming to get 0.14 out by the end of the year, then do 0.15 before 20.04's Feature Freeze, then I can branch off of that and cherry-pick fixes.
<tsimonq2> So we do 0.15.1, 0.15.2, etc.
<tsimonq2> I'll re-negotiate hosting, but it would follow a fibonacci sequence for tagging, like Plasma.
<tsimonq2> The standards for this LXQt LTS branch would be much like our SRU guidelines; no ABI/API breaks, keep it to bugfixes, etc.
<tsimonq2> We would then carry the LTS branch out until 20.04 was released.
<tsimonq2> Hm, so brainstorming this fibonacci sequence here, we would get up to 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13. This assumes we go by months.
<tsimonq2> Once we get to 5 or 8, it will start to get hard to backport fixes...
<tsimonq2> Maybe I can convince agaida to release Debian Buster with the 0.15 LTS XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: Please look into merging https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/pull/278 if you can.
<ubot93> Pull 278 in lxqt/lxqt-config "Set the default GTK theme" [Merged]
<tsimonq2> s/merging/cherry-picking/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl did you figure out default icons are Papirus-Dark?], ok, my point is that pulseaudio icon can be better.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> all in one color make harder to see in dark environment
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In papirus Dark the pulseaudio icon is also black
<wxl> well ok 
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm not sure that matters all that much, honestly. i can change themes fairly easily.
<wxl> aw oops
<wxl> @HMollerCl please file a bug against lubuntu-artwork regarding that PulseAudio icon
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl I have an initial version of the code for the wallpaper, I will upload to git. The idea is to store it in launchpad? I was thinking in the name stitchWP (stitch wallpaper) is ok?
<wxl> i think that works, yes
<wxl> @TheWendyPower since you're joining the artwork team, we should probably add you to the artwork team. What's your Launchpad username?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower since you're joining the artwork team, we should probably a …], I will double check when I'm home, but I believe it is the same as Telegram.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower if your real surname is synonymous with "small mountain," i think that's it :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl LOL no... Sorry I'm not thinking straight. PT just kicked my but.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower np, we'll worry about it later
<wxl> @shalokshalom_ @tsimonq2 @VikingRedwolf the button for the pi now refers to both 2 & 3
<slipttees> Hi guys
<slipttees> why "Show connected volumes on the desktop" doesn't work in lubuntu 18.04?
<wxl> #lubuntu for support
<slipttees> wxl: ok bro. thanks!
<slipttees> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1790924
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1790924 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "pcmanfm desktop shortcut cifs mount volumes" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> @HMollerCl ^^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I want to install a 16.04 vm to see if I can see them, I still don't remembe having seen them in 16.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I usually have my desktop clean
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, it is true that they don't appear, but I'm not sure that they appear in 16.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in cosmic the mounted devices doesn't appear in desktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I can see them in pcmanfm-qt in devices, but they don't appear in the desktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And in the miniapp I can see a cdrom (virtual I'm in virtualbox) but I can't see samba (which I can in 18.04 lxde) and I can't see shared folders from virtualbox.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> all of them I can see in pcmanfm-qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok and CIFS I cannot see them nowhere, except directly in the /mnt directory
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-11
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, I have first version of stitchWP in https://launchpad.net/stitchwp it support fit and scale. Center and zoom are more complex because it involves image crop (and placement) which I've not been able to do, I need to research more with imagemagick
<wxl> cool!!!! you should post on the mailing list about it
<wxl> ask for people to contribute, etc
<wxl> AND you should post it to the lxqt forum
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is there a style standard I should follow?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I remember when a small modifications for the kernel there where some things like where to put the contact info, lines with no more than 80 characters, etc..
<wxl> those are generally true across all projects
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-12
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/px49EPq.jpg
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> Daily image install failure 11.09.2018
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> I am running it again
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> The plus side is the live USB booted with all three monitors connected - yeah  😀
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> failed in the same place 74% - maybe the site it is trying to contact is down.  Will run the installer from a terminal to see any additional output
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> here is the last part of the terminal window >> https://pastebin.com/9M2KXa7t
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> I will try again in around 1 hour unless a message here says otherwise :)
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> Been too busy atm - sorry will try again tomorrow
<lubot> innerdev was added by: innerdev
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I have my launchpad set up. https://launchpad.net/~thewendypower
<lubot> <innerdev> Hello. Can you help me with HiDPI somehow? I have 15'' laptop with 1920x1080. All elements are way too small. What can I do besides font size increase?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it's on any other Lubuntu release than 18.10, please go to https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for help
<lubot> <innerdev> Thank you, sorry. Delete those messages please.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @innerdev [Thank you, sorry. Delete those messages please.], No problem, thanks :)
<wxl> @TheWendyPower has now officially been added to ~lubuntu-art so I think we should announce our new member @tsimonq2
<wxl> uhhh
<wxl> not sure where you got that from
<wxl> `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:vantuz/cool-retro-term && sudo apt update && sudo apt install cool-retro-term` and you should be done
<wxl> NOT bugs-launchpad-net-falkensweb
<wxl> but vantuz
<wxl> i'm quite sure that other business would 404
<wxl> argh wrong channellllllllllll
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower has now officially been added to ~lubuntu-art so I think we …], Sweet!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @TheWendyPower
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can announce
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower Do you have social media or a website I can link to?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> The only website is my professional photography site.
<wxl> you should make a wiki page
<wxl> (and then we can work on making you an ubuntu member) :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll crank out a newsletter this afternoon wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> (and then we can work on making you an ubuntu member) :)], This
<Wafficus> Hi there, I'm a beginner Python dev with some experience in creating fake websites with HTML + CSS, my website is: musimatic.net
<Wafficus> How could a beginner like me contribute to Lubuntu?
<Wafficus> I was told to check this out by wxl earlier today
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well, you've done the first step, which is to idle here :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: welcome center?
<Wafficus> lubot: Ha gotcha
<Wafficus> are there any beginner related projects though or is it just purely based on requests by users?
<Wafficus> like do you guys use support tickets, or Git Hub responses?
<wxl> there may be some projects that you can help with. that welcome center i mentioned to @tsimonq2 is one such thing, perhaps. i'm not sure what he has planned
<wxl> as far as existing projects are concerned, there are always bugs to fix
<wxl> one thing i should mention is that the upcoming 18.10 release is going to be a big change. we'll be using lxqt instead of lxde
<wxl> and calamares instead of the usual ubiquity installer
<wxl> we have our own phabricator https://phab.lubuntu.me/
<wxl> that's kind of our "development center" if you will
<wxl> but most bugs are tracked on launchpad
<wxl> the ones affecting packages within our jurisdiction should be found within ~lubuntu-packaging https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging
<wxl> in general most bugfixes should be pushed upstream unless they're lubuntu specific (e.g. the lubuntu-default-settings package)
<wxl> does that help, Wafficus ?
<Wafficus> Totally
<Wafficus> thanks man
<wxl> so i'd say pick around and see what questions you can come up with
<wxl> one *BIG* place you can help out with is looking at bugs on current supported releases and seeing if you can confirm or clarify them, i.e. do bug triage
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Triage
<wxl> the other place you can help with (if you have a spare computer or are comfortable with virtual machines) is with daily image testing https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/testing/
<wxl> that ought to keep you busy for a while XD
<wxl> one other thing i'll mention: you can learn a LOT just by sticking on #lubuntu and trying to help with people's questions. you might not know the answer but in searching and seeing if you can't find the answer, you can learn a lot
<Wafficus> for sure
<Wafficus> I love VMs too
<Wafficus> I got a Windows gaming rig that could do this from time to time for automation testing
<Wafficus> I mostly use a 4 gig Lubuntu laptop for dev
<Wafficus> probably could run VMs on the weekend for sure though
<Wafficus> that machine is a beast, 16 gig ram, i7, etc
<Wafficus> I prefer the Lubuntu laptop for dev stuff though cause I prefer terminal based applications these days anyway
<wxl> everyone will be happy to know that i revised my irssi config so now the channel name stands out like a sore thumb XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> FINALLY
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For official Lubuntu announcements, usually just blog posts: https://t.me/LubuntuOfficial
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-13
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower Do you have Twitter? Also, what's your website URL?
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Website is wendyhillphoto.com
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK, thanks.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGb5f6c704eeb0: Publish a (light) 11th newsletter.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGb5f6c704eeb0
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: Lubuntu Development Newsletter #11 is out!
<lubot> 080384
<tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-development-newsletter-11/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Testing that the IRC bridge joined fine.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<lubot> Alfi_Fahmi was added by: Alfi_Fahmi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, shoot. Unclear newsletter is unclear.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fixed.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGb5d3d9d8c764: Thanks to Chris Guiver for spotting a wording mistake!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGb5d3d9d8c764
<lubot> Keigan The Tennessean was added by: Keigan The Tennessean
<wxl> testing is pretty simple
<wxl> you just follow the testcase to install and report any bugs you see
<wxl> btw you should get a username so those of us on IRC can actually mention you if needed
<lubot> <Keigan The Tennessean> I've never used IRC
<wxl> i mean a telegram username
<lubot> <Keigan The Tennessean> @wxl [<wxl> i mean a telegram username], oh lol must have forgot to do that
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T65: ISO size] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T65
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heyyyy, @KeiganTroutt is it!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<lubot> <KeiganTroutt> Sho nuff
<tsimonq2> :D
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T65: ISO size] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T65#1270
<lubot> <KeiganTroutt> Between a wife and 3 boys, one with down syndrome that has therapy 3 days a week and evening college classes, I have a very limited schedule so I had to pick the one distro I cared most about in helping so here I am.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That really means a lot, thank you :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T65: ISO size] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T65#1272
<lubot> <KeiganTroutt> @tsimonq2 [That really means a lot, thank you :)], Not a problem. Thanks for everything you guys do. Hope I can help in some way.
<wxl> @KeiganTroutt i'm sure we can find some way for you to contribute… and we can use all the help we can get
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^
<lubot> chris guiver was added by: chris guiver
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome chris guiver!
<lubot> <chris guiver> Thanks Simon :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for the newsletter correction chris guiver :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from lugito: <lugito>  3[  13rBLOGb5d3d9d8c764: Thanks to Chris Guiver for spotting a wording mistake!  3]   15tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley)  committed:  2https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGb5d3d9d8c764
<lubot> <chris guiver> most welcome — i didn't notice the smplayer being swapped out - i use whatever default is... (hence my misunderstanding; but you understood anyway)
<lubot> <chris guiver> yeah I saw your post on irc & mention of my name... [earlier]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING82ace9849ae0: Start a new changelog entry.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING82ace9849ae0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING6a9e07290c68: Add a patch to fix image slideshows in KDE Plasma.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING6a9e07290c68
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING5d7d68c2f7ef: Release to bionic.] mitya57 (Dmitry Shachnev) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTDECLARATIVEPACKAGING5d7d68c2f7ef
<lubot> <chris guiver> I've been most impressed with Lubuntu 18.10  !  It's a joy to use  (and I'm mostly using on an old x86 only laptop).  You're doing a great job !!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEe4229347f759: DSC file for 3.0.4-1ubuntu0.1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEe4229347f759
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEa9948bf16286: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEa9948bf16286
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEa6db308c66d7: x264: drop <148 build support and fix 10bit support] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEa6db308c66d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEca44384c7550: Import patches-applied version 3.0.4-1ubuntu0.1 to applied/ubuntu/bionic…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEca44384c7550
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEc178be689355: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.4-1ubuntu0.1 to ubuntu/bionic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEc178be689355
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEad180fbee0ee: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu4] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEad180fbee0ee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEea8c32c2f3c5: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu4 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEea8c32c2f3c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEbbbcc08e5fdb: Add the ability to set GTK themes] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEbbbcc08e5fdb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE4d122f93e163: Make a path for GTK settings if it does not exist.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE4d122f93e163
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEb6c2c14f59f4: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu4 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEb6c2c14f59f4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVE9d280963b0ad: pristine-tar data for nm-tray_0.4.0.orig.tar.gz] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVE9d280963b0ad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVE0f680305de26: Initial debian pristine-tar branch.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVE0f680305de26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVE8ca217e12008: pristine-tar data for nm-tray_0.4.0.orig.tar.gz] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVE8ca217e12008
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVE7c5914c833b8: Import patches-unapplied version 0.4.0-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVE7c5914c833b8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVE9042b4d67da9: Import patches-applied version 0.4.0-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVE9042b4d67da9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVE56ac7540c2f0: New upstream version 0.4.0] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVE56ac7540c2f0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVEd48e7e496716: DSC file for 0.4.0-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVEd48e7e496716
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVE356dee1e5088: New upstream version 0.4.0] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVE356dee1e5088
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVE8ab0ee099791: Initial upstream branch.] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVE8ab0ee099791
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE71cb943b825b: DSC file for 1.9] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE71cb943b825b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEb1d5aec80e0e: Import patches-unapplied version 1.9 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVEb1d5aec80e0e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE45396646b15d: Import patches-applied version 1.9 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAARCHIVE45396646b15d
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm willing to bet all of this is being processed now wxl following us freeing up disk space.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what's the new "lxpanelctl restart" in Qt?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good question, I don't think we have one...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so when panel crashes we have to unlog from console?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *log-out
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Unfortunately that seems to be the case. :/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "lxqt-panel restart" might solve some issues
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> when is the official iso of Lubutu 18.10 galera? good afternoon and have a nice lunch
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @luca_aleksandr [when is the official iso of Lubutu 18.10 galera? good afternoon and have a nice …], October 13th :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Er, 18th.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 13th is release candidates.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have a good afternoon as well :)
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> alias, ja test the 18.10 and at the time of installing the video drive 'did not conclude the installation !!!! - (I use an Nvidia video card)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What model?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> Gforce 210
<wxl> what is the specific error?
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> however 'at the time I put the repository of my video card and search for my proprietary driver! it gives my driver model (340.107) I try to install it and I did not get it! just this, the rest is beautiful
<wxl> first question: did it work ok with the standard driver?
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> yes yes' worked very well! but I would have the most account with the driver installed !! or not ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Bionic amd64 livefs daily is FTBFS.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I get nag emails, do you?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If not, we should sign you up for them...
<wxl> @luca_aleksandr it depends on your use case, i guess. for basic use, the standard driver is usually sufficient. if you're a hardcore gamer or have need to really push your gpu, you'll need the proprietary driver. if you're having trouble getting that, we'll have to look at the actual errors
<wxl> yiiiiiiiiiiiikes well i guess someone else will be on that @tsimonq2 XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> yiiiiiiiiiiiikes well i guess someone else will be on that @tsimonq2 XD], Half the time, failing LTS dailies are kernel race conditions...
<wxl> right, that's what i'm saying. everyone will be affected
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Aaaand, yup.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can you go poke apw / slangasek in -release?
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> I'm not a player 'I like to do Rewiew and things to type, I play games only in Mugen's outside that' daily use (music, inkscape, gimp)
<wxl> @luca_aleksandr then i would suggest trying out the non-proprietary driver and ONLY use the proprietary driver if you need it
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> ok ' tanks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @luca_aleksandr I've heard there are some problems with nvidia 340 in newer Kernels.
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> good ' 😢
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> funny that in ubuntu 18.4.1 my driver ran good, since it follows the same base!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @luca_aleksandr [good ' 😢], I'm not sure, just what I've heard. Anyway, 18.4.1 has Kernel 4.15 18.10 4.17 or 4.18.
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> 18.04.1 kernel 4.15
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, but 18.10 has higher kernel.
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> ok
<wxl> @tsimonq2: actually where are you seeing these livefs fails?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: actually where are you seeing these livefs fails?], Bionic.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> amd64 livefs.
<wxl> oh derp
<wxl> admittedly we're quite a ways away from .2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> See -release, slangasek is giving you nag emails too. :P
<wxl> we should turn off next desktop, no?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That should already be off?
<wxl> not on dailies
<wxl> bad release manager
<wxl> @tsimonq2: waiting for linux packages to migrate from proposed for amd64. will resolve itself.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: the other problem is alternates haven't built since april. apparently they weren't in the .1 release, but that's not mentioned in the release notes???
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: the other problem is alternates haven't built since april. appa …], Adam has the full explanation but we don't do alternate point releases.
<wxl> ah well we should remove those from the dailies, but we should also maybe make a release note somewhere........
<wxl> probably on the .1 release and continue to do so on further releases
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Well, if we really really want them I guess we can persuade infinity.
<wxl> alternates are now disabled from bionic
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK.
<wxl> if that's the decision, that's fine. but we need to communicate it well
<wxl> i completely removed all traces of lubuntu next
<wxl> you can still see alternates in bionic daily but they're disabled
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage if you want it removed from disk on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <tsimonq2> d-i is weird though; those alternates wouldn't have worked anyway, because it hardcodes the kernel version in there.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So any kernel updates break it.
<wxl> it doesn't exist http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/bionic/daily-live/current/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uh you're blind :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/bionic/daily/current/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If they exist, they're there.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So I guess they don't.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool.
<wxl> who's blind now, bat?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<Wafficus> so is the Welcome Center under development for the next release?
<Wafficus> and what's the difference between LXDE and the new variant?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [<Wafficus> so is the Welcome Center under development for the next release?], The Welcome Center needs someone to sit down and plan out UX.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And literally *everything* is different between LXDE and the dailies.
<Wafficus> gotcha
<Wafficus> well even if I didn't have UX experience, you just want ideas for how it should look correct?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<lyorian> awww no plastique Qt widget by default anymore?
<lyorian> was that intended or a casualty of removing the broken bb10 stuff?
<lyorian> Although I think LXQt needs a whole new manual
<wxl> it most certainly does
<wxl> that's a project we need to add to the must haves
<lyorian> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53 ugh I can't edit this
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Must haves for 18.10 release: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53
<tsimonq2> wxl: Speaking of that, how's Trojita?
<wxl> will try working on it here in the near future, @tsimonq2 ... how's the extra server space coming along *ahem portable container*
<wxl> fixed @lyorian 
<lyorian> ty wxl
<wxl> np. thank YOU
<lyorian> yeah I have updated that
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T67: Repository for manual for lxqt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T67
<lubot> Emanuele65 was added by: Emanuele65
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @Emanuele65!
<lubot> <Emanuele65> Thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T68: Outline for LXQt manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T68
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-16
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Old HP Pavilion zd8230us with Broadcom wifi (b43 module) Fedora, openSUSE, Debian proper all recognize and initialize wifi out of the box. Ubuntu (all flavors) either won't even boot (Kubuntu) or will boot but without wifi connections recognized (Lubuntu) I'm guessing it's in how Ubuntu builds its kernel because openSUSE Tumblewe
<lubot> ed netinstall uses 4.18.7 kernel and has no issues.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T68: Outline for LXQt manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T68#1334
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @Dreamingwolf [Old HP Pavilion zd8230us with Broadcom wifi (b43 module) Fedora, openSUSE, Debia …], Correction - take openSUSE off the list,  just rebooted it to double check and wifi connections were nowhere to be found.
<lubot> Slider1 was added by: Slider1
<lubot> <Slider1> Hello
<lubot> <Slider1> Can i ask you a question about a problem with lubuntu ?
<lubot> <BigDaddyLinux> I'm sure @tsimonq2 or somebody else will try to help you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Slider1 [Can i ask you a question about a problem with lubuntu ?], Sure, please join https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<wxl> not sure if you saw, tsimonq2 but ian pointed out we're missing something like hardinfo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> not sure if you saw, tsimonq2 but ian pointed out we're missing something …], Right. Put on the 19.04 list?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: maybe. unless you have some idea of what we could just throw in? i mean there SHHOULD be an lxqt app
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: maybe. unless you have some idea of what we could just throw in …], I dunno man.
<wxl> yeah maybe 19.04
<wxl> we could port lshw-gtk to qt https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/lshw-gtk
<tsimonq2> One thing to keep in mind is that hardinfo also has benchmarks.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rARTedf4bd448284: Fix whitespace and bump the copyright date for the artwork team.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rARTedf4bd448284
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART768d46045279: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART768d46045279
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower Your changes should be in the next daily then \o/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T70: Evaluate BlueMoon] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T70
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T71: Re-evaluate Tips N' Tricks on the website] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T71
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: Fix HTML for lubuntu-devel list] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T72: Fix HTML for lubuntu-devel list  3]   15tsimonq2 (Simon Qui …], @TheWendyPower This is yours :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/oKiRIXS.jpg Huzzah!
<tsimonq2> Shutting down the main Lubuntu server for upgrades - standby.
<lyorian> tsimonq2: was it successful?
<tsimonq2> lyorian: I need wxl to do the IRC bot rejoin game with me, otherwise yeah.
<krytarik> tsimonq2: I could do this too.. :3
<tsimonq2> krytarik: OH you can?
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Soooo can you please -r on #lubuntu* pl0x? :)
<tsimonq2> I just need it to rejoin, then we can +r again.
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Dooot.
<tsimonq2> Mkay.
<tsimonq2> Sec.
<tsimonq2> Huzzah?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huzzah!
<tsimonq2> krytarik: All good now.
<krytarik> Ok.
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<krytarik> tsimonq2: "lubot-tg is now known as lubot" - why does it do this right after connecting (and joining channels) btw?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL43484a024ce7: Add send to back for images] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL43484a024ce7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2313
<wxl> why does calamares-settings-ubuntu have an epoch in the version?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSe647964386a7: Fix UnboundLocalError in automirror module] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSe647964386a7
<lubot> <RikMills> @wxl [<wxl> why does calamares-settings-ubuntu have an epoch in the version?], [ Simon Quigley ] … * Change the version number to be release-based.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 bruv! you gonna tell me what do I do with the theme? or anyone else ploxx?
<lubot> <teward001> E:SimonIsDead
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker spoke to simon and he says that we need to make the grub theme part of lubuntu-artwork, i.e. it's a binary package installed by that source package. furthermore, you can look at the theme that mate used to have for hints as far as postinst scripts, etc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60bf826546f5: Add Bring picture to front] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60bf826546f5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6702915c1c64: Add send backward of image] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6702915c1c64
<wxl> @apt-ghetto not sure you saw this but https://phab.lubuntu.me/D42#984
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Fix UnboundLocalError in automirror module: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D42#984
<lubot> <RikMills> someone says vlc is now broken on a normal install? seems to work in Kubuntu
<wxl> fun never ends
<lubot> <kc2bez> it works on my already installed and updated system. I can try a new install to see what happens.
<wxl> ignoring vlc for a moment and regarding xscreensaver, two ideas that would be good to get some feedback on https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2311 https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2312
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Our xscreensaver theme is too old: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2311
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Our xscreensaver theme is too old: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2312
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2314
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2315
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2316
<lubot> <RikMills> @kc2bez [it works on my already installed and updated system. I can try a new install to …], works on a new kubuntu install
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALde0468cae01a: Add bring forward to loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALde0468cae01a
<lubot> <kc2bez> @RikMills [works on a new kubuntu install], The status is the same as it has been for a bit. VLC doesn't work in live but works fine on a freshly installed system.
<lubot> <RikMills> Some on the bugs said otherwise. Just checking
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian you might want to change some screesnhots of pcmanfm-qt now that thumbnail-view icon changed.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc ^ you saw that?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALefd3d5f78ccb: Add rotate to image] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALefd3d5f78ccb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd725b53ba481: Add libreoffice spellcheck screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd725b53ba481
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl [<wxl> @apt-ghetto not sure you saw this but https://phab.lubuntu.me/D42#984], Yes, I saw it, but someone submitted my commit...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Fix UnboundLocalError in automirror module: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D42#984],
<wxl[m]> You can always make another! 
<lubot> <aptghetto> Maybe we should wait for the 20.04 development cycle? … Refactoring is always good for introducing new bugs.
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i don't think this is a particular drastic refactor to be fair
<wxl> furthermore i'd rather have new bugs in a non-LTS version
<wxl> they should be considered as the perfect opportunity to take risks
<lubot> <aptghetto> Might be also a good starting task for a new packager? … If there is no one claiming this task, I can work on it Friday or Saturday.
<wxl> yeah i don't know anyone waiting for more stuff to do except raman and he's got enough on his plate XD
<lubot> <aptghetto> Yeah, @The_LoudSpeaker tends to break everything 😂 … Maybe Daniel is interested?
<wxl> i give him a lot of credit for his perseverence
<wxl> i think dan's been drowning in work like me 
<kc2bez> If you meant me, then yeah, it has been pretty busy. It is looking up for me though. We had a new sysadmin start today so once he gets a bit of training that will free up some of my cycles. 
<wxl> once we get ours i'll be in a similar boat
<lubot> <teward001> We are all drowning in work wxl lol
<lubot> <teward001> Just different work for each of us xD
<wxl> yup
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb4b1564ea09c: Remove double space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb4b1564ea09c
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'll be out untill sept25.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I'll be out untill sept25.], Okay, be well!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL070a53bc65c3: Add flip vertically for images] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL070a53bc65c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8156e77759d6: Add flip horizontally to pictures] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8156e77759d6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc003b1871d82: Reword font checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc003b1871d82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2a3dae48fd3d: Add Only embed used checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2a3dae48fd3d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb9d2af76157f: Add lowriter Latin fonts checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb9d2af76157f
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-10
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Re: Grub-theme, … The mate one has "update-grub" in it's post script. I followed it only while making the Deb file. But that will cause problem if grub is not installed beforehand.  … Also, yeah ack, I will clone artwork today. Been busy, acads.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [Yeah, @The_LoudSpeaker tends to break everything 😂 … Maybe Daniel is interested?], 😶
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe2f1dbada8f: Add other font embed checkboxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe2f1dbada8f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc7b8c35bda47: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc7b8c35bda47
<lubot> juliaperry was added by: juliaperry
<lubot> <lynorian> @HMollerCl thanks
<lubot> <lynorian> ouch hurt my neck not sure how much I can do immediately
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb59460c71f28: Clarify tabs at top] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb59460c71f28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL97d2e829cce2: Capitilize first letter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL97d2e829cce2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3b78b70b9772: Update bullet for properitary drivers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3b78b70b9772
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-11
<lubot> <juliaperry> I would love to use this means to appreciate @CharlesParker for his efforts on me in both tutoring and profit generation. I found it grossly unacceptable to continue in the silence after all the Profits and learning I got from him because it has made me what I am today. Starting from a little capital with no glimpse of what the nex
<lubot> t day held for me financially I was directed by his able might on how to invest successfully in crypto and make sufficient profit. Starting from an initial startup of $300 I got a profit of $3,000. That's basic now, because I earn far more than that daily from his trading. Thanks once again Sir. His platform's link is … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAE
<lubot> lXMZE648fYvwIxVg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And that's a ban
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f67d00b4d32: Move version below usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f67d00b4d32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5d17d978c673: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5d17d978c673
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL20bae9972da9: remove fragment] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL20bae9972da9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL765ff44d4588: Add mount Point column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL765ff44d4588
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3b60b4281976: Add bar code on top on per partition settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3b60b4281976
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL54dad8383e34: Add File System field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL54dad8383e34
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6ac98b25a302: Add Mount point filed to partition description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6ac98b25a302
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL27211095c069: Add label field to partition description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL27211095c069
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker just started a vm I have that previously have the shortcut issue and now I didn't need to reatrart panel nor runner
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have you done something? could you check?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'll be on vacations so couldn't hel until 25.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf0da5f2b5a32: Add partition type field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf0da5f2b5a32
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Didn't change anything. Was busy. I will have a look on a fresh install when I get time.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2318
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2319
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> for rART, I just clone the repo, make changes, check if it buids, then arc diff?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @tsimonq2 wxl
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I actually didn't understand the instructions in its readme.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker (re GRUB theme right?) yes but again remember you're defining a new binary package within the source packages, so you should build the binary and install the deb and make sure it actually works. otherwise, yes.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> aaaghh! internet gone. I was in the middle of cloning the repo and downloading the iso.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker (re GRUB theme right?) yes but again remember you're defi …], Will check tomorrow. Thanks!
<wxl> yep
<wxl> also you might want to test that theory about using images
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, I just ran a vm, which was a week old I think. ran a full upgrade. no change in my case. will check on a real machine tomorrow.
<wxl> i don't think it's necessarily true
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> also you might want to test that theory about using images], resources?
<wxl> report back and then maybe we can make a collective decision
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i don't think it's necessarily true], Yeah. I also have doubts.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> report back and then maybe we can make a collective decision], ack.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> good night.
<wxl> i think i'll make a poll here once we have that info
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> noted.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> how do I measure it tho?
<wxl> there's an option in xscreensaver to watch frame rates and such. you could also monitor cpu/memory usage with top and there's another thing for gpu
<wxl> unfortunately with the gpus they tend to be specific to the gpu, e.g. radeontop, nvidia-smi, intel_gpu_top
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd542bb98762c: Add size field to kde_partionimanger] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd542bb98762c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL14b14de084fa: Add Avialbe space field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL14b14de084fa
<lubot> <lynorian> sadly
<wxl> what i don't understand is how the likes of e.g. conky tend to be agnostic about it
<wxl> perhaps the level of detail is more limited. this is not a subject i've looked extensively into
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-12
<lubot> <zxcajik> #ask … what  official lubuntu … lubuntu.net /lubuntu.me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu.me
<lubot> <zxcajik> @tsimonq2 [Lubuntu.me], ok thank  you sir 😃
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @zxcajik [ok thank  you sir 😃], No worries
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7bf4295d4ee8: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7bf4295d4ee8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL72e3feb7ced1: Add used field kde_partition manager] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL72e3feb7ced1
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl, https://phab.lubuntu.me/D40 there's something more wrong here. guess what?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Fixed Ctrl+Alt+B: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D40
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, @HMollerCl I just downladed and booted into a new iso of eoan on my test pc. everything works in live except runner. runner doesn't open even on restarting it from session settings. when I go to check the config file, it is mysteriously set to alt+f2 but D40 clearly has it as meta+r
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will install and check more.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> also, @HMollerCl I just downladed and booted into a new iso of …], Shame story after installation. How's it changing meta+R to alt+f2 !!
<lynorian> here is something I did not expect kde partition manager can edit fstab
<lynorian> and even change /etc/fstab through a gui
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdfba1f5c3381: Add Editing Mount Point] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdfba1f5c3381
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker no idea. xdg-open about:blank fails?
<The_LoudSpeaker> ctrl+alt+i is set there. 
<wxl> bahahahaha
<The_LoudSpeaker> aslo, it doesn't work. in settings gui, it shows as a 'xdg-open about:blank' but those quotes shouldn't be there.
 * The_LoudSpeaker facepalms
<wxl> maybe the comma does need to be there
<The_LoudSpeaker> aslo, find ~ -type f -newer /path/to/file for runner doesn't give me anything.
<wxl> i notice other ones have commas separating the argumentzxs
<wxl> so perhaps it was the exec that was wrong but just the shortcut
<wxl> that makes no sense
<wxl> it HAS to change something
<kc2bez> runner must have it's own config someplace. you can edit the shortcuts in runner itself. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> it says find: unknown argument to -type: -
<The_LoudSpeaker> I had run find ~ -type -newer .config/lxqt/runner.conf
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah it should have it somewhere. gotta search a bit more.
<The_LoudSpeaker> but why did it assign automatically to alt+f2 tho?
<The_LoudSpeaker> in D40 you can see that meta+r is set.
<wxl> oh well that's cuz you're doing it wrong
<wxl> -type f
<kc2bez> you can use `locate` too
<The_LoudSpeaker> got it, it changes .config/lxqt/lxqt-runner.conf
<The_LoudSpeaker> we can add it to default-settings
<The_LoudSpeaker> that file I mean
<wxl> but i think we need to figure out a more permanent solution
<wxl> what happens when a user changes that setting
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> When user changes alt+f2 to meta from runner's settings, that file is created
<wxl> like we need to either figure out how to run things in sequence or get upstream to fix their stuff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> like we need to either figure out how to run things in sequence or get ups …], That sequence changing doesn't seem to work now. Scroll up. I stopped and ran runner again. On a fresh new install and meta + r didn't work.
<wxl> it might work at the session level though
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ?
<wxl> when it's actually started by x
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I started it from session settings gui.
<wxl> that's not a direct replication
<wxl> btw i KNEW i told you the right thing. i need to teach you about copy and paste. https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/09/06/%23lubuntu-devel.html#t19:34
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I don't think it will work. Coz it's already modifying the globalkeys config file. We can check more tho.
<wxl> this might be worthy of an upstream issue
<wxl> assuming you can verify the behavior in at least debian (manjaro if you want to be really complete)
<wxl> i think @teward001 already did that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> assuming you can verify the behavior in at least debian (manjaro if you wa …], That will take time. Current fix seems to be to put lxqt-runner.conf in default settings.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i think @teward001 already did that], Send link ploxx. I will copy his steps to report.
<kc2bez> I couldn't find a Manjaro release the other day. 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I couldn't find a Manjaro release the other day.], What?
<kc2bez> for LXQt
<wxl> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/09/06/%23lubuntu-devel.html#t20:35
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl, stop sending logs bruv. you will kill me with guilt, there are easier ways. XD
<wxl> oh no, this seems very effective :)
<kc2bez> XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah relases for openbox and i3 exist in community section, lxqt is missing.
<The_LoudSpeaker> manjaro ones.
<kc2bez> Arco looks like it may be an option however. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> it also has xfce, openbox and i3wm
<The_LoudSpeaker> debian seems a good option.
<The_LoudSpeaker> so you want me to put lxqt-runner.conf in default settings.
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, about that comma in xdg-open about:blank, I went to gui, changed the command to one without quotes. works fine. but putting that comma there without quotes doesn't.
<The_LoudSpeaker> what should we do about that?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb85f8d2ffed1: Add path for mounting a drive in fstab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb85f8d2ffed1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9f5f693731da: Add OK button to get mount point] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9f5f693731da
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4d95055d3804: Add Cancel button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4d95055d3804
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL45241da6ef8c: Add Save changes buttons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL45241da6ef8c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5708f9312f33: Add mounted every time immediately and saved later] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5708f9312f33
<wxl> i think it parses the config and when it does the commas are meaningful
<The_LoudSpeaker> and about runner?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I should put a diff?
<wxl> yeah
<The_LoudSpeaker> side quest, how do I install an app from an appimage in disco?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdbf3c9326a7d: Add how to unmount stuff] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdbf3c9326a7d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe99e97e6c17c: Add Mount point options fields] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe99e97e6c17c
<The_LoudSpeaker> is there a task involving sddm somewhere?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I think sddm requires a login button in it's gui. pressing enter is intuitive but it might feel odd to some people (happened with me) that there is only an empty field below their name.
<The_LoudSpeaker> what say @kc2bez @HMollerCl @wxl @tsimonq2 @lynorian and also others (can't tag all)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: fwupdate [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [12-6] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: fwupdate [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [12-6] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: fwupdate [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [12-6] (lubuntu)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Standup time?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't have anything from my end except that I got my Authy account back
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: fwupdate [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [12-6] (lubuntu)
<kc2bez> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D43 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Added a config file for runner.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D43
<The_LoudSpeaker> o/
<kc2bez> sounds like good news @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think Dan then Raman?
<The_LoudSpeaker> works.
<guiverc> o/
<lynorian> o\
<kc2bez> then guiverc and lynorian 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go for it Dan
<kc2bez> not much to report here. we closed out the wallpaper contest. I got a nice email from the winner. 
<kc2bez> I have the wallpaper. will get with tsimonq2 when he has a chance
<kc2bez> that is about it from me. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice work!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Raman?
<The_LoudSpeaker> one sec
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Here ping me when you'd like
<The_LoudSpeaker> fixed runner
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Added a config file for runner.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D43
<The_LoudSpeaker> comma was done but missed the i
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D40
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Fixed Ctrl+Alt+B: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D40
<The_LoudSpeaker> gotta do it again. also will look into those quotes tonight.
<The_LoudSpeaker> hopefully these two enough for T59
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix keyboard shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl has some nice ideas on screensavers.
<The_LoudSpeaker> but vote for drift ploxx. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Our xscreensaver theme is too old: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21
<The_LoudSpeaker> will look over it at the weekend
<The_LoudSpeaker> re: grub-theme
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah. still gotta learn how to include it into a source which already installs many binaries.
<The_LoudSpeaker> work in progress.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Theme GRUB: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30
<wxl> speak of the devil
<The_LoudSpeaker> someone who is free just go and check the theme's latest version. preferrably on a new system.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I made some changes to postinst and prerm files.
<The_LoudSpeaker> added a script so that we don't mess with default grub config. i.e /etc/defaul/grub
<The_LoudSpeaker> no tasks regarding lists.
<The_LoudSpeaker> that's it.
<wxl> *standing ovation*
<wxl> great work raman
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Friendly reminder to prepare a paste for the standup :) but nice work!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> great work raman], +1
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, suggest new laptop. 11 inches is now feeling a bit small.
<lynorian> Good work raman
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Chris is next?
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah I was preparing a paste but you called me up.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Feeling any better guiverc?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah I was preparing a paste but you called me up.], It's all good :)
<guiverc> sorry nothing, (not doing well pain wise so concentration limited - doing what I can..)
<wxl> at least you helped with comments on the vlc bug XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Get well soon!
<The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc you were ill? /are ill? get well soon.
<wxl> hope you feel better guiverc 
<lubot> <lynorian> get well soon
<lynorian> my turn
<lubot> <kc2bez> feel better Chris
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go for it lynorian
<lynorian> Update versions for lots of stuff
<lynorian> Update featherpad preference
<lynorian> Spellcheck Screengrab and Featherpad one more time
<lynorian> find and replace screenshot for libreoffice writer
<lynorian> More Zoom in libreoffice calc
<lynorian> function sidebar in libreoffice calc
<lynorian> Style in libreoffice calc
<lynorian> Rotating images in libreoffice impress and libreoffice writer and bring forward and stuff 
<lynorian> kde partion manager partion proeprties
<lynorian> Changing mount point via gui
<wxl> great work as always lynorian 
<The_LoudSpeaker> gawd level work. I should prepare a list of things you mention during standups. Will be useful in #lubuntu for quick support I guess.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heh :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> +1 wxl, the work you do is amazing lynorian
<lubot> <kc2bez> +1
<The_LoudSpeaker> like once lynorian starts commiting the changes, all I see is a string of messages from lubot. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl?
 * The_LoudSpeaker shakes wxl out of sleep.
<wxl> oh yes
<wxl> nothing from me really. helping raman mostly :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> I should start calling you sensei
<The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> provided, you don't mind old man?
<wxl> heh
<wxl> it will do, padawan
<wxl> i will say while everyone is here they SHOULD look at the xscreensaver task
<The_LoudSpeaker> vote for drift.
<wxl> there's ultimately several ideas all stuffed in there:
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will send coffee.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's xscreensaver?
<lubot> * tsimonq2 runs
<wxl>  1. which screensavers to enable (what the task is written about)
<wxl>  2. choosing a default screensaver
<wxl>  3. potentially making our own lubuntu screensaver (and there's an "easy" way to do this rather than writing our own hack)
<wxl>  4. modernizing the lock dialog which i have mostly done the work on but someone probably needs to just tweak it to their liking
<kc2bez> ack
<kc2bez> XD
<kc2bez> would you like us to reply with a list 1-4 on the task?
<wxl> https://66.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7zkk4t9CE1rtmlvfo3_250.gif
<wxl> ooh better https://i.imgur.com/R7cxu39.gif
<wxl> ANYWAYS
<wxl> it needs feedback really, kc2bez. you've already given yours so i'm not looking at you.
<wxl> #4 is something someone should pick up on though
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will be creating the screensaver if we choose 3rd option but I am sure it won't even be nearly as good as options already available. that's why I am saying vote for drift.
<The_LoudSpeaker> add #4 to furbaby list. XD
 * The_LoudSpeaker runs
<wxl[m]> Anyways done 
<kc2bez> thanks wxl
<The_LoudSpeaker> thanks sensei
<lubot> <lynorian> I think #4 might be the most important as that is what I think looks worst
<The_LoudSpeaker> true that. looks like I am in 90's
<The_LoudSpeaker> it gives those feels.
<The_LoudSpeaker> who's next btw?
<The_LoudSpeaker> @teward, get up bruv!
 * The_LoudSpeaker splashes a bucket full of ice water on teward 
<teward> Standup?
<kc2bez> yes
<teward> E:Busy
<teward> E:OnCommuteHome
<teward> E:NoReportAvailable
<kc2bez> 👍
<The_LoudSpeaker> ack.
<teward> in terms of Lubuntu stuff, nothing to report
<teward> Been busy with other thinfs
<teward> Unfortunately
<teward> Always an unending todo list though
<The_LoudSpeaker> vote on T21
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl, by any chance you have the previous verison of config files of openbox and globalkeys? gotta check how opening browser was implemented there. comma.
<teward> Add it to my list.  Cant do squat from my phone here lol
<teward> :P
<teward> will review once i am home
<teward> Then i have to smack Simon a few hundred times for his email account sending spam
<teward> :P
<kc2bez> E:HEDIDNTGETTHEEMAIL
<The_LoudSpeaker> he never gets the mail. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> wonder where the mails from my bot are ending up.
<wxl[m]> Raman they're in the repos! 
<The_LoudSpeaker> E:reposcrashed
<wxl> say what, raman?
<The_LoudSpeaker> ohh you meant the earlier files.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I thought you meant my mails.
<The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf$197
<The_LoudSpeaker> shouldn't this line also be xdg-open about:blank ?
 * The_LoudSpeaker fixes something, messes another thing or makes a silly mistake
<The_LoudSpeaker> *no one notices*
 * The_LoudSpeaker finds it himself.
<The_LoudSpeaker> *tries to fix*
<The_LoudSpeaker> *cycle repeats*
<wxl> i think you need the comma, dude, but yes
<The_LoudSpeaker> i am listening.
<The_LoudSpeaker> but comma doesn't make it launch na.
<wxl> in the conf, not the gui
<wxl> and you prolly need to reload it
<The_LoudSpeaker> i did iirc. will do it again.
<The_LoudSpeaker> wow! comma works, 
<The_LoudSpeaker> did I miss that last time when I decided to remove it. It was due to i I guess.
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup! it was definetly i
<The_LoudSpeaker> I noticed it only today
 * The_LoudSpeaker facepalms
<The_LoudSpeaker> how do I undo D40?
<wxl> maybe i should look in the logs and see where you screwed up
<wxl> it's usually there 
<wxl> X'''''''''''''''''''D
<The_LoudSpeaker> ;_;
<wxl> you just add a new diff. you can fix the keystroke from i while you're at it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1c1a92b6abda: Update lxqt-sudo screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1c1a92b6abda
<The_LoudSpeaker> keystroke form?
<wxl> i
<wxl> it's supposed to be b right?
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah that only. also, check the link above.
 * wxl looks for the one link above, because there's certainly only one
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf$197
<wxl> right
<The_LoudSpeaker> here should also be xdg-open 
<The_LoudSpeaker> it will then open default browser.
<The_LoudSpeaker> consistent
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, anyone with a search key on their keyboard?
<wxl> consistent i like
 * wxl pats The_LoudSpeaker 
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have one. I think we should set it to runner.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I ain't a puppy da! A coffee would be very much appreciated next time. XD
<wxl> i like that idea
<The_LoudSpeaker> coffee one or search key one?
<wxl> search key
<The_LoudSpeaker> why you do this?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I hate you. :)
<wxl> you brought it up!
<wxl> or is it that you need coffee? Xd
<wxl> you can always make a request of the LC XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> I always need coffee.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, I am going to request lc something else. ;)
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, just noticed, runner can be launched via 'lxqt-runner' then why are we running it like '/runner/show_hide_dialogue' ? shame story, keys must not be set according to applets/modules, functions must be set to launch according to keys.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will use /runner/show_hide_dialogue only for now tho, consistent. but gonna poke upstream again.
<wxl> might ask agaida on #lxqt
<The_LoudSpeaker> ack.
<wxl> might be good to ask him about the conflicting shortcut thing, too
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will make changes to D43 only.
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay I guess.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Added a config file for runner.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D43
<wxl> you going to ask agaida abou THAT problem?
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl, this should mostly fix T59.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl @tsimonq2 ^^^
<The_LoudSpeaker> what problem?
<The_LoudSpeaker> specify.
<wxl> the weird conflict between the runner shortcut in runner and the one in globalkeys
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah. that. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> THAAAT
<The_LoudSpeaker> one sec.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl, @tsimonq2 pass D43 so that I can sleep in peace now.
<The_LoudSpeaker> dang! for got to change firefox to xdg-open
<The_LoudSpeaker> wait a sec.
<The_LoudSpeaker> now check.
<The_LoudSpeaker> should be done.
<The_LoudSpeaker> as I said, cycle repeats! 
<The_LoudSpeaker> *sigh*
 * The_LoudSpeaker waves goodbye. sleeps.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2322
<teward> burn in heck lugito >.>
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2324
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Did anyone assign me any support tickets this week? I looked in my email over the weekend but didn't see any yet
<wxl> i wonder if this is something eoan needs in general somehow https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/boot-up-time-very-slow-l-18-04-64bits/408
<wxl> @SamuelBanya we don't really do support tickets. it's a matter of checking all the places. consider going to the support topic and clicking the little button to the right of "new topic" and select "watching." you'll get notified of everything happening
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Like the support channel within telegram
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I only see just notifications in the top right for the support channel
<wxl> right. you have to check the other places :)
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/support/
<wxl> i suspect the likes of the mailing list, discourse (this is what the instructions were for), askubuntu, reddit, and ubuntu forums might be better choices for you since they're asyncronous communication
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Gotcha
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker,  I realize you're not online (hope this doesn't ping), but I have a hp keyboard with 'search' button (never used it; nor club? internet, info, email..)  xev on today's daily gives keypress events (x2)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker,  I realize you're not online (hope this doesn't ping) …], Changes haven't been pushed yet. After D43 is approved, check if pressing search button opens runner.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Added a config file for runner.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D43
<guiverc> thanks The_LoudSpeaker 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Meanwhile if you are free, could you check if email, web and other keys work? Please report your findings on T59
<guiverc> on current daily? or need to wait?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah current daily should work.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You guys saw this? … https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/latest-lubuntu-not-great-in-my-humble-opinion/412?u=the_loudspeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am gonna give him a set of links from manual about touchpad and file manager. Also about WiFi drivers. He's gonna enjoy it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> does mate by default provide 3rd party drivers for wifi ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think so, yes.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ohh then that's a very bad comaprison he made there.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> why don't we provide them tho?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> like there should be an option during installation na?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I should rephrase. Not by default but there is a checkbox in the installer for mate
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [like there should be an option during installation na?], sure but the license module in Calamares needs some work as well as the package chooser.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I guess we had it earlier na? before lxqt? I am not sure.
<lubot> <kc2bez> we had the ubiquity installer before LXQt
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> and what is that "normal" ability to copy files. He must have missed some permissions.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [we had the ubiquity installer before LXQt], ack.
<lubot> <kc2bez> it isn't clear which version the OP is running. you can enable tap to click though it is oddly named "single click to activate items" in LXQt
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think there are upstream issues for all those things ^^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah. I will ask him which version he's running. also refrenced the links to manual to enable tap to click.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What was that guy high on? He can't even copy files properly and is standing to call lubuntu incomplete jsut coz his wifi is not working. -_-
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [What was that guy high on? He can't even copy files properly and is standing to …], Don't be quick to discard his opinion
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure, some parts of it we may be able to debunk, and that's fine.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> However, if someone is taking the time to write that out in what I feel is in a non-ill spirited way, we should at least take the time to verify his claims
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think he had some valid points for sure. There are issues upstream and tasks in phab verifying them.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would just ask everyone not to take it personally if they could. Their concerns are about their install of Lubuntu and it relates to their experience. If they're incorrect, well, they're incorrect. No need to take shots at them
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-artwork/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/src/usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please check the default settings to be sure but you should just be able to drop the new wallpaper in there and symlink the existing pointer to the new wallpaper
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (for lack of more precise terminology)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks, appreciate the help. I will give it a look.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also, I'd like you to consider whether the other wallpapers should be shipped as well, perhaps the top three, as ones that the user can switch to themselves
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Thanks, appreciate the help. I will give it a look.], No worries :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Also, I'd like you to consider whether the other wallpapers should be shipped as …], I like that idea.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [I like that idea.], Up to you :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [However, if someone is taking the time to write that out in what I feel is in a …], Yeah. As I commented there, WiFi drivers not working out of the box is our fault but that not being able to copy is what pissed me.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Also, I'd like you to consider whether the other wallpapers should be shipped as …], +1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2325
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T118: Port LXQt to Qt 6] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T118
<lubot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1280x800) https://i.imgur.com/WL9kwGh.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OOOO
<lubot> <RikMills> Just playing, and you have a nice background :P
<lubot> <aptghetto> @tsimonq2 Please have a look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/changelog/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [@tsimonq2 Please have a look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/changelog/], Nice work!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL64cd8193e124: Add Cancel button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL64cd8193e124
<lubot> <aptghetto> Thanks. … I hope, this will be amended over time and referenced in all the places of the wiki, so that we have one standard.
<wxl> @RikMills woooooot is that????
<wxl> @aptghetto: `dch -r ""` to update the timestamp
<lubot> <RikMills> @wxl [<wxl> @RikMills woooooot is that????], the 19.10 mascot
<wxl> @RikMills i know THAT much silly. 
<lubot> <RikMills> :P
<wxl> oh i see where it came from now
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSeb96aa9ff24e: Added a config file for runner.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSeb96aa9ff24e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2338
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaf44ff80ebc8: Add copy button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaf44ff80ebc8
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Did you upload apt-ghetto's stuff or just review it?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: not sure i even did that XD
<wxl> @tsimonq2: approved. do you want me to upload or should we wait for @kc2bez to check it out?
<kc2bez> approved
<kc2bez> I just finally had a chance to log in and check it out. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: approved. do you want me to upload or should we wait for @kc2be …], Let's let Dan approve and sponsor :)
<kc2bez> I can finish it up after I get home from work. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good
<teward> *salts @tsimonq2*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *pours an entire volcano's worth of lava on teward's house to reflect my current mood*
<teward> Sounds like my mood today lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm am SO DONE with high school drama.
<teward> Its worse in college lol
<teward> Much worse
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You're funny.
<lubot> * tsimonq2 is 100% sure wxl and kc2bez both know what I'm talking about heb
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *heh
<wxl> yeah high school sucks
<wxl> @kc2bez: did you upload?
<kc2bez> I haven't got home yet, so no. 
<wxl> well hurry upppppppp
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS72240d9fa066: Clean up automirror module] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS72240d9fa066
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl @tsimonq2 I am getting an error on `debuild -S` when following the tutorial.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> -us -uc then manually use debsign -k YOUR_KEYID /path/to/source.changes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Willing to bet that'll solve it
<wxl> waaaaaaaaaaait
<wxl> what's the error?
<wxl> i get no error
<wxl> since you've already landed it, it's just a matter of cloning and debuild -S and all is well
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P44
<wxl> you SHOULD have DEBSIGN_KEYID in ~/.devscripts
<wxl> that's weird
<lubot> <kc2bez> Do I need to reclone after landing?
<wxl> it SHOULD be landing it as you
<lubot> <kc2bez> I got weird covered.
<wxl> i don't have anyone's keys
<wxl> DO you have DEBSIGN_KEYID in ~/.devscripts
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am checking
<wxl> and most importantly do you have that key in your pubring?
<wxl> i'm assuming you're on eoan so there should be no gpg{,2} issues
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok so I don't have a ~/.devscripts
<wxl> there you go
<lubot> <kc2bez> My key is in my pubring
<wxl> so just add `DEBSIGN_KEYID=YOURKEYID`
<lubot> <kc2bez> What else am I missing I wonder?
<wxl> after landing you should be in the same state as you would be as if you recloned fresh
<wxl> you're still having problems?
<lubot> <kc2bez> No, I just question myself sometimes.
<wxl> so it's working? :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I got it signed, yes.
<wxl> phew good
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thank you
<wxl> admittedly you just pulled a raman because that's in the packaging requirements ;)
<wxl> err
<wxl> maybe not
<lubot> <kc2bez> I didn't remember that but I have been known to miss things.
<wxl> it's not
<wxl> fixed https://phab.lubuntu.me/phriction/diff/13/?l=10&r=11
<lubot> <kc2bez> thanks Walter
<wxl> and TIL `gpg --list-keys` should not be expected to be machine parsable, thus `--with-colons`
<wxl> actually though `--list-options show-only-fpr-mbox` might be better
<wxl> ah well i'm over it
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-14
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto D43 just landed, Can you check if you still get repeated entries for some shortcuts. Check it in latest daily image. Also can you give me a full list of what shortcuts are getting repeated?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl @guiverc can you check if you guys are also getting repeated entries? I will also do a check tonight.
<guiverc> ack The_LoudSpeaker 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcc33222360f4: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcc33222360f4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb79cf2be80f4: Update install icon version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb79cf2be80f4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL701c304cf73c: Add Cancel button to installer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL701c304cf73c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL609f80f7982b: Add change button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL609f80f7982b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc38b910c617b: Add info for which zone in menus] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc38b910c617b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd98bd212af3e: Add left column to change language] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd98bd212af3e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1d57a6f7eb80: Add Encrypt system checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1d57a6f7eb80
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3f3628595f58: Add back and Next buttons to setting up partitions] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3f3628595f58
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c03dee425f8: Make the field names more explicit] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c03dee425f8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1f96d1ec89d1: Add What is name of this Computer field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1f96d1ec89d1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7b74667eb82: Add more explicit field name for password] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7b74667eb82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0edcd6184601: Fix Next button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0edcd6184601
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6d7fc81a4af3: Make Install button labeled correctly] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6d7fc81a4af3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0206709e84a2: Add Install confirmation dialog] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0206709e84a2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcd0adc8d2ed1: Add progress bar to The INstall section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcd0adc8d2ed1
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker you working on lubuntu tonight?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am free tonight.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh shoot! There's dramatics night tonight.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am free now. What do you need?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Oh shoot! There's dramatics night tonight.], Fitting
<lubot> * tsimonq2 runs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I checked guiverc's comments on D43.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Looks like lxqt-runner doesn't follow xdg hierarchy?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Downloading iso rn.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Aaargh!! Weekends! Steam, etc are allowed on weekends now and internet speeds drop like anything. Frickkin 27KB/sec
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> If I live boot previous iso (one from two days ago) and update it before installing, will the changes be there after installation?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21 … wxl: you said @tsimonq2 should preside here about what to pick. He has smartly avoided that. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Our xscreensaver theme is too old: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ggwp
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The advanced-network-manager from menu works nicely as expected but if I right click on nm-tray icon and select edit. it opens the old styled editor in terminal.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [The advanced-network-manager from menu works nicely as expected but if I right c …], ^ @HMollerCl
<guiverc> the right click on nm-tray icon reverted to terminal some time back in iso-testing; I noted it in comments, but nowhere else..
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc you are free now?
<guiverc> yep. what ya want?  (I was looking for date of wifi appearing in term (via mention here in #lubuntu-devel; i couldn't get search terms right..)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You still have the installation on which you tested D43
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That viao ultrabook?
<guiverc> the d43 comment was from LIVE, not installed.
<guiverc> vaiocrap has lubuntu 19.10 installed; but I used live for testing
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ctrl+alt+B should work. It is working on mine. It takes some seconds tho. Before starting firefox. Only once it delays. Next time onwards it's fine.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can you start live again?
<guiverc> :)    found live; it was still in vaoicrap - booting now
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Meta+R works when we just go to session settings and restart runner. It doesn't work if started normally.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Something with order of starting things I guess.
<guiverc> booted live; connected wifi (in case needed), ctrl+alt+B has done nothing..  opened term, dmesg,  ctrl+alt+B again, nothing (no new messages in dmesg)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wierd.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay what about meta+R ?
<guiverc> tried again; no clues in journalctl either...
<guiverc> nothing sorry
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> tried again; no clues in journalctl either...], Imma start crying now. 😶
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> nothing sorry], Restart runner via session settings.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And see if it works now?
<guiverc> in session settings, stop & started runner..
<guiverc> ctrl+alt+B still does nothing sorry, meta+R appears to do nothing (when I press meta i get a change on screen but unrelated i believe)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hmm. Let me check something.
<guiverc> i also grabbed another usb-keyboard; plugged in, and same results - nothing from ctrl+alt+B nor meta+R
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am still unable to download the latest iso. So just edited the files myself as in D43 and created a new user and logged into that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ctrl-alt-B works there.
<guiverc> okay, will give it a go .. will take me some time (i just noticed time, I'll be away 20-25 mins so will start then)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. I will be here only. Will try to download the iso somehow.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [If I live boot previous iso (one from two days ago) and update it before install …], Any ideas about this?
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, the /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/globalkeyshorts.conf file is 218 lines in 'live' daily, the one in d43 is only 59 lines long?
<guiverc> sorry - my mistake - I'm reading phab.lubuntu incorrectly... 
<guiverc> i'm too old & blind to read the thiny vaio screen :(
<guiverc> diff of globalkey.. looks good, now 2nd..  lxqt-runner.conf created (rw-r--r--/644 i hope is okay; owned by root & matches other i checked)
<lubot> mineonlydeed was added by: mineonlydeed
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> Hi friends, I need help. I am a beginner and using a 32 bit laptop. I just installed lubuntu in it. Now I can't connect to the WiFi. It worked perfectly for the first time. Now it doesn't.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mineonlydeed [Hi friends, I need help. I am a beginner and using a 32 bit laptop. I just insta …], Thanks for using Lubuntu! This is the development channel, could you please join the support channel? We'll be happy to help you there :)
<guiverc> @mineonlydeed this is a development channel, I'd suggest #lubuntu for support
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can find that here: https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @guiverc [<guiverc> @mineonlydeed this is a development channel, I'd suggest #lubuntu for …], Jinx :D
<lubot> <mineonlydeed> thanks my friend
<guiverc> new user created; logout, switch to 'blah'  ... CTRL+ALT+B works perfectly; firefox opens
<guiverc> META+R no response though sorry  (could I have missed something?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> just got the iso. creating a new usb. one sec
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, as I said, meta+r works when I restart the runner from session settings.
<guiverc> yep  ... but i need to be retold as have memory of goldfisomething  ... stop/restart runner & yep META+R works now !
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> eureka!
<guiverc> do you want me to log something of ^^ in d43 The_LoudSpeaker ??
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> in T59
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> it's where the task is. D43 is closed.
<guiverc> (not for you, for audit type purposes, okay I will.. in t59)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2340
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: I booted into a daily iso, which I downloaded 1/2 hour ago. I can't find the runner config file. which I added in D43. the etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/lxqt-runner.conf. Is it that it hasn't synced yet?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [wxl: I booted into a daily iso, which I downloaded 1/2 hour ago. I can't find th …], @guiverc did your live system have that that file by default?
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, nope.  I created it  (noted in T59)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> that file should have been there. changes from D43 haven't been loaded into daily iso till now I guess.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2341
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [The advanced-network-manager from menu works nicely as expected but if I right c …], That's the way we decided it should work with wxl. A qt app shouldn't call a gtk
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [That's the way we decided it should work with wxl. A qt app shouldn't call a gtk], ohh! noice.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Do we have Raspberry Pi images?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [Do we have Raspberry Pi images?], no
<lubot> <kc2bez> not current ones anyway
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Get Raspberry Pi images on the official infrastructure: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2342
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc9ec8d64e3e8: Spellcheck installation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc9ec8d64e3e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6f80bf73738a: Spellcheck lxqt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6f80bf73738a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL20c2a4c54a00: Add Trust this Executable to 5.2] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL20c2a4c54a00
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL706194f2a685: Add note on which executables are not trusted] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL706194f2a685
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb9c77ac9aaac: Add Hide Desktop icons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb9c77ac9aaac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2343
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker here's the cron job that builds all the images https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/view/head:/etc/crontab -- you'll see that lubuntu builds at 1629 UTC which you were off by about 9 hours on. so you were using an old image
<wxl> @The_Loudspeaker you can check the manifest file (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/eoan-desktop-amd64.manifest) to see what's on it. in fact, you could do something like `wget --quiet -O - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/eoan-desktop-amd64.manifest | grep lubuntu-default-settings`
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker finally you can use `!upkg source-package-name` in duckduckgo to find the current state of a particular package. MOSTLY source-package-name will be the same as binary-package-name but for example xscreensaver builds many binaries. 
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker relevant to this if i do my little wget trick but swap current for 20190913, then i get 19.10.6 while the one with the fix is 19.10.7
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker also you can always `apt-cache policy binary-package` or `dpkg -l | grep binary-package` to see the version of a particular package
<wxl> ^^ that might be good stuff to document on the wiki. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> zsync is your friend :)
<wxl> zsync is your friend if your goal is to make downloading the daily quicker
<wxl> however, if the question is "where's my package," no.
<wxl> i'll tell you what, though, this shortcuts situation is making me ill
<wxl> i'm confident that we will ship an improvement over 19.04.. but i'm not sure it will be the perfect solution
 * wxl sighs
<wxl> so @tsimonq2 you seem to have time again?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<wxl> good to hear!
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so i never did get the ocmpton fork or sddm-config-editor in before feature freeze. you think there's any hope of pushing them through?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> NEW source packages are fine
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The compton fork, maybe not
<wxl> yeah i don't know. it's like totally refactored
<wxl> compton-ng.. it's new now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Either way, that should probably go through Debiam
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Weren't you going to file an ITS for that?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> just been busy and trying to deal with the low hanging fruit first
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fair enough
<wxl> we just hired a new guy at work so things are starting to settle out there
<wxl> but that stuff has been on my mind
<lubot> <tsimonq2> My goal is really to refactor a lot of the tsimonq2 mini projects and make them less neglected :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool cool
<wxl> ah so the changes in automirror posed some inspiration, eh? XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm just sick and tired of being nagged XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like, please someone take on Weblate :)
<wxl> oh well there's that
<wxl> like i said before, i think someone in global team who's into the idea should just do it. give them server access and call it a day.
<wxl> or send @teward001 a lifetime supply of coffee and have him figure it out
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I want to spend my time on new development ideas, project architecture, inter-project relationships, and project management long term. I know how to do basically everything y'all are doing and can do it if everyone steps away, but long term I'm changing my role in the project. For example, the next thing I really want to hand off is 
<lubot> the CI. I want a variety of people to get the experience needed so they can be just as knowledgeable and experienced :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't see myself leaving the project anytime soon, fwiw
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And some things I don't ever see anyone but me doing. However, the vast majority of things I do, anyone can do them
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As an example, I don't expect anyone to have to touch that hack I had to do in x11 to get the env vars to work. I documented it at one point but I think I might be the only one who has touched x11
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Etc.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, I'm looking for a volunteer I can assign to the CI, just as I've "assigned" Dan to Cala :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The goal would be to go through it and thoroughly document everything and the decisions I made in crafting it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They would then be responsible for maintaining it and making decisions about the direction of it long term
<wxl> you going to work on developing those development ideas or just create a butt load of tasks for us to have a wiki page for? XD
<wxl> you had to change the x11 package for that???
<lubot> <tsimonq2> My plan is to work on them
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes I did
<wxl> i didn't know that. a link to the change would be good to add in the wiki page.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh jeez, I'll have to dig it up...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, if you're interested in focusing on the CI as your primary thing in Lubuntu, let me know. Ideally it'd be someone already active in the project but we can train someone new
<wxl> (not it)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The people I have in mind are apt-ghetto and Raman :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: see your irc pm.
<wxl> also, don't you touch apt-ghetto. i need him for bootloader crap. and raman i need for like everything.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T75: need new Lenny!] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75#2344
<lubot> Peter was added by: Peter
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Just trying discover of 19.10 con atom with 2gb. Still has problems
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Does porting lubuntu software center of 16.04 to qt seems worthy?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 wxl ^
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-15
<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl lsc sucked. What are the problems? 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I don't even know what CI is. Apart from its full form. :P
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, yeah noted the time of iso creation. And for some wierd reason zsync is not working. Thanks sophos.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl lsc sucked. What are the problems?], Performance, every click, scroll, uniconify take forever
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will be away for today. Can only answer here. Someone please check the new iso. @guiverc @HMollerCl ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [I don't even know what CI is. Apart from its full form. :P], Jenkins
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Jenkins], English Bhaiya!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can walk you through if you're interested
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [I can walk you through if you're interested], Sure. But not today. And not unless my ongoing tasks are completed. Can you wait that long?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Sure. But not today. And not unless my ongoing tasks are completed. Can you wait …], Sure!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [I will be away for today. Can only answer here. Someone please check the new iso …], Sorry I'm on vacations with low access
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Sorry I'm on vacations with low access], No problem.
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, updating daily ISO; 92.5%  .. T59 (d43) I take it was purpose of iso check
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! I am here. Waiting. Let me know the result.
<guiverc> booted on d780 (old dell optiplex); I already had firefox open to read D43 so CTRL+ALT+B opened a new tab rather than new window; if i closed firefox; yes it opened firefox (browser).  META+R didn't do anything until I stop/start runner in session.settings
<guiverc> (the dell keyboard didn't have HOMEPAGE or SEARCH keys)
<guiverc> booting daily on x201 (thinkpad)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> One of my friends turned on disk checking and then restarted his pc. Since he has 4-5 TBs of data, windows says it will take 12 hours or so. And he can't use his pc meanwhile.  … So I gave him my test system. With eoan latest on it. He's loving it. Yay!!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> booted on d780 (old dell optiplex); I already had firefox open to read …], Yay! So we will have to look into how runner starts.
<guiverc> on x201, Ctrl+alt+B opened firefox at start (first keys used), META+R didn't work as before initially, no search or hmepage keys - start/stop of runner in lxqt.session.settings made META+R work as with d78-
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have search key on my system but I don't know how, for some reason, it was getting read as meta+f. Will see tomorrow.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> on x201, Ctrl+alt+B opened firefox at start (first keys used), META+R …], Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, on some keyboards, instead of homepage, there's browser key. We will have to add an entry for that as well.
<wxl> fyi had to reboot the webserver. the homepage was down for a spell.
<guiverc> did same test on hp 8200; same results.. it's "internet" key didn't do anything (expected); hp's version of 'browser' key I guess
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks! @guiverc,
<guiverc> :)  most welcome
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5734f974a13c: Add show hidden files] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5734f974a13c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL87ed6c289a43: Add By modification time] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL87ed6c289a43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc71d8165f19e: Add sorting desktop icons by file size] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc71d8165f19e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1b89fba09a9a: Add by file name] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1b89fba09a9a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcf68b839a5ae: Add Descending sort order] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcf68b839a5ae
<Ayushman> lubuntu with LXDE was way better, with the GUI .. LXQT is too bloated for an old PC 
<Ayushman> the whole point of Lubuntu is old PC and performance, now both are kaput with LXQT
<Ayushman> just saying
<wxl> 2
<wxl> so researching how lxqt-session starts things
<wxl> i can say that here is where the meat of the work happens https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-session/blob/master/lxqt-session/src/lxqtmodman.cpp#L104
<wxl> tl;dr it makes a list of desktop files and iterates across them, starting them and logging as such (and dealing with tray apps separately)
<wxl> supposedly those logs are through qcdebug which i *THINK* are output under `stderr` but i changed /usr/bin/startlxqt to `exec lxqt-session 2>/tmp/session-log` and i'm not seeing the "start" lines
<wxl> that was just with a logout, but i can confirm at the login screen that lxqt-session is NOT running, so startlxqt *should* be called
<wxl> furthermore /usr/share/xsessions/Lubuntu.desktop (which is out particular session) itself calls startlxqt not lxqt-session so that should have worked
<wxl> looks like we should get logging no matter what, though if NDEBUG is defined, then QtInfoMsgs are removed https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-session/blob/d9845de1ed89afeef9c96661ec98068e93973e10/lxqt-session/src/log.cpp#L31
<wxl> hilariously it isn't mentioned anywhere, so i think you've got to kind of do work to get NDEBUG off XD
